# TiVo not recording Suggestion



## nektar (Mar 23, 2004)

My box installed yesterday morning has not recorded any of its own suggestions yet, it is set to auto record them, is anyone else's working? The box had also frozen overnight, had to power off and on.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Sometimes it can take a while before the suggestions actually kick in and start recording.
Give it a few more days


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

It will take a couple of days before suggestions start. Get thumbing up and down!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Yes .. took mine a couple of days before any suggestions arrived.


----------



## nektar (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the quick replies, I will see what happens over the coming days.


----------



## jodie98deg (Nov 21, 2003)

That's right, it needs to get to know the type of shows you watch going off your ratings etc. Get the thumbs up and down keys busy ;-)


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I gave loads of programs thumb ratings last night when I first got Tivo and this afternoon I came home to find it had recorded a suggestion.
Better still the suggestion was for something we used to watch and didn't rate


----------



## jodie98deg (Nov 21, 2003)

jonphil said:


> I gave loads of programs thumb ratings last night when I first got Tivo and this afternoon I came home to find it had recorded a suggestion.
> *Better still the suggestion was for something we used to watch and didn't rate *


Oh how I love TiVo and the joy it will be to have in my life again. Thanks for sharing jonphil :up:


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

deshepherd said:


> Yes .. took mine a couple of days before any suggestions arrived.


Were they in the post or something?


----------



## Ovit-UK (Dec 26, 2002)

jodie98deg said:


> Oh how I love TiVo and the joy it will be to have in my life again. Thanks for sharing jonphil :up:


Ditto


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

jodie98deg said:


> Oh how I love TiVo and the joy it will be to have in my life again. Thanks for sharing jonphil :up:


My install is this Saturday and I felt exactly the same until I read this thread about broken Wishlists.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Maybe wait until you actually get it before complaining about broken things?

I was unsure about replacing Sky with Virgin just to get Tivo. We have only had Tivo 2 days and already loving it.


----------

